# valbazen in milk



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

We wormed one of our does with valbazen. Do you think it would be okay to feed the milk to broiler chicks? and is the withdraw time 48 hours or 60 hours? I have seen both listed. Thanks!!

Tara


----------



## tiger408 (Aug 3, 2008)

Withdrawal time for Valbazen is 7 days for milk and 9 days for meat.

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf

I'm not sure if it is okay to feed to broiler chickens but we have fed it to goat kids without ill effects. Hopefully someone that knows more about chickens and/or this particular wormer will post soon.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

fine for chickens as they use Valbazen to deworm chickens
per Saanedoah in Goat 101 w/d time for milk is 5 days now I have been for years using it after 4 days and don't have any worms either.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had been playing with the idea of putting up this graph, but those who were on the lusent forum, Bernice for sure, knows that we tried in vein to get any kind of tests that were ran to come up with these withdrawals, after we contacted them they put "approximate" up on their list instead of giving us any answers at all. Alot like when we took on the ID-1 and other colostrum and blood products asking them for proof that these products were coming from tested goats. Any other new info since 2004? Vicki


----------



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Vicki, what type of withdraw time do you use for valbazen? I know I found a previous post that said 48 hours. I have found too many different times and don't really know for how long I need to continue to dump the milk. Although we have a bunch in the fridge, it is still hard to dump it 

Sondra, thanks for the info on the chickens. I had a chick die the night I gave it to them so I started to worry, guess it was just coincidence.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

48 hours was the milk withdrawal time for Valbazen when we used it at 4cc per 100 pounds, now used a heck of alot higher, I am not sure how long you would wait. I use it instead of Ivermectin Plus 10 days after my does kid, but I don't use it any other time in milkers. What are you worming your goat with Valbazen for? This time of year it is not a wormer used because being part of the old bensazole family....TBZ, panacure, Safeguard...it simply doesn't work well, it's for tapes (you can use safeguard) or liverlfukes and lungworms.

And to be honest I don't believe most milk withdrawal info, it makes very little sense, we know how hard it is to even get antibiotics to work on mastitis, yet say there is some huge milk withdrawal on other antibiotics that never affect the udder.

I really want to see the tests, the mg/kg given, the route, and then the test would read + or - such and such hours, it would not read like this graph that is in that url above.

I use 48 hours but I use Cydectin during the times I sell milk since I sell milk during HC time. vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Keep in mind too that it is only a by-product of the wormer formula- Digested! 
Not the wormer itself - usually just some component of the carrier that shows in the tests.
And please take into consideration that these medicines are used on people as well.
I am not advocating drinking it but the hoopla about all this is way over blown and once again 
LAWYER driven. Which is comical because they all think its ok to drink diet coke etc!
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

UM and I am living proof  ( diet coke addict)
I use Valbazzen the day of freshening and since I don't use the milk for 4 days it is never a problem to even worry abt and then I use it on kids


----------



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Vicki, I am using the Valbazen for tapes. Is there something else that works better? My other question, I wormed my doe a week ago. If I take in a fecal sample tomorrow or Monday and it comes back clear, do I still need to do two more rounds of it 10 days apart. Thanks!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tara you want to wait and refecal 7 to 10 days from worming, otherwise your clear fecal isn't tell you anything. But there is not reason to use tape worm control for your adults, they are of no consequence at all in adults. Seeing segments in the poop of kids, yes you do want to worm and Valbazen and Zemctrin Gold (although it is not cheap to use) works really well. Safeguard/Panacur also works for tapes, you do have to use it 3 days in a row, but it does work and has zero milk withdrawal, so if you have to worm for tapes because you just can't stand it use it. 5 times the dosage on the bottle, at least. Vicki


----------



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

So tapeworms don't really hurt the adults? I didn't really know.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope not even a little bit. Vicki


----------

